# Star Wars D20 Character Ideas



## duo963 (Apr 14, 2011)

My friends and I recently decided to pick up the d20 Star Wars game  again (set in the early Old Republic), and I am looking for ideas for my  new character. In the past, I have done the Human Jedi Guardian turned  Dark Side Marauder, a Wookie Teras Kasi master, and a Trandoshan Bounty  Hunter that specialized on hunting down Jedi. 
I have focused mostly on the physical, brutish characters, which I enjoy  thoroughly in the pen and paper games. However, I would like to get  away from that and try to step outside of my comfort zone. That being  said, I falter horribly at the charismatic/cloak and dagger focused  characters such as the Noble or Scoundrel, so I am thinking something  more along the line of a possible force user. 
While ideally, I would like to have a primarily force-based character, I  am open to anything. I am very interested in seeing what class  combinations people have come up with.


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

Do you know what general theme the campaign is going to focus on?  And what does the rest of the party look like?  Answers to those could nix or trump certain character concepts.

Those questions aside, would a sagely force-using seer type of character appeal to you?  (Similar to Yoda before he turned into a silly, bouncing, lightsaber-wielding cartoon.)  Your choice of powers and how you play the character would diverge from the combat focused Jedi that you've played before.  And the mental strengths of the character would be in their wisdom, not in their charisma.


----------



## duo963 (Apr 15, 2011)

He usually doesn't give much of a back story of the campaign until the first time we sit down to play. The campaigns are usually combat-oriented, but he's claiming to want to make it more RP this time around. Which, in reality, probably means that we will be RPing until the 2nd or 3rd game and rarely see any character development past that, which renders my back-stories moot. As far as the rest of the party, I'm not sure what they are going to choose yet.
I was thinking of something along the lines of a character that was more aloof, seemingly uncaring of worldly issues. I typically play the more serious role with a lot of my characters, and I think that changing it up with a somewhat quirky one would be fun. That being said, I'm not talking the bumbling idiot Jar-Jar quirky, but more along the lines of being somewhat off-kilter, making more than one person tilt their head in confusion.
I dusted off my pile of source books, and I am looking through the different prestige classes for something to work towards, but not seeing much that really catches my interest.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Apr 15, 2011)

I've always wanted to do a Wookie Force Adept. Seriously.


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Apr 15, 2011)

duo963 said:


> He usually doesn't give much of a back story of the campaign until the first time we sit down to play.




That's unfortunate.  I often have a difficult time coming up with a character if I had no idea what the campaign would be about.  It's no fun to make a non-combat character for a heavily RP campaign only to have it turn entirely into combat 2-3 session into the campaign.

Is there any chance you can convince him to give you all a better overview of what the campaign will be about and what types of characters will fit well into the campaign?



duo963 said:


> As far as the rest of the party, I'm not sure what they are going to choose yet.




I'd try to suss out what some of the other players are thinking about but that's because I dislike sharing a theme/niche in the party.  If I created a Wookie Force Adept and then someone else came with one too, I'd try to come up with a different character.



duo963 said:


> I was thinking of something along the lines of a character that was more aloof, seemingly uncaring of worldly issues. I typically play the more serious role with a lot of my characters, and I think that changing it up with a somewhat quirky one would be fun. That being said, I'm not talking the bumbling idiot Jar-Jar quirky, but more along the lines of being somewhat off-kilter, making more than one person tilt their head in confusion.




What about a failed Jedi.  He either was a Jedi Knight or was training to be one but somehow didn't measure up.  Maybe he's a drunk, or lost his faith, or gave up for some other reason.  Now he's stuck in a mire, his potential completely unfulfilled, and he doesn't know how to change (or knows but doesn't have the will).  Any finely honed force powers have slipped or forgotten entirely, along with his lightsaber.


----------



## pawsplay (Apr 15, 2011)

A Zeison Sha force adept, wielding a discblade! The group's background also allows a variety of species choices.

What version of Star Wars d20? Original, revised, Saga?


----------



## Stormonu (Apr 15, 2011)

An outcast dathomar witch, who is considering becoming a jedi.


----------



## duo963 (Apr 15, 2011)

We are playing the revised version.

Not knowing what people are doing is the worst part about the group I play with. There isn't always a definitive thing until last second, which I have taken to creating two different characters to compensate for.

The idea of a failed Jedi is somewhat interesting.
The Zeison Sha are a bit more martial than I would like, but I did  intend to use primarily telekinesis as an offensive/defensive ability,  so I'll think more on that.
With the Dathomir Witches, I might be able to hash out terms to get a Rancor companion when I leave, assuming they were "tamed" at that time.

I'm leaning more towards the "caster" character type. While I know that there really isn't such a thing in the SW universe, but I'd like to make something close. I'll blaze through vitality in no time, but there are ways around that issue.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2011)

How about playing a droid? I think the Arms & Equipment Guidel has some playable droids in it.


----------



## duo963 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've never been much for playing a droid, and I know the DM wouldn't allow it anyways.


----------



## SSquirrel (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a friend who one time successfully roleplayed a fore-sensitive lamp in the old WEG d6 Star Wars.  Anything can be made to work


----------



## MarkB (Apr 16, 2011)

How about a human (or whichever race you prefer) Force-Sensitive who's a former Spice smuggler who used to sample too much of his product, until one particularly mind-expanding experience triggered his innate abilities, and he found that he no longer needed narcotics to alter his perceptions.

Play him as basically a complete stoner, whose sense of the Force is like one long acid trip.

"This is just so totally awesome. I feel like I'm connected to the whole universe."

"Oh wow, man, your aura is, like, so utterly negative. Chill, dude."


----------



## rgard (Apr 16, 2011)

"Hey, do we have any of that Plutonian Nyborg left?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm currently playing a rodian who after being discovered by the Jedi and taken to the Temple was found to be able to only harness part of the force, but not all of it, so he ended up as an operative for the Andarian Rangers where he continued to study what he could in an effort to improve his martial arts skills. Mechanically, he is a Force Adept 1/Soldier 1 at this point.


----------



## jimmifett (Apr 16, 2011)

I've got a gungan scoundrel named Herpa Derp McGurk. Dumber than a box of mynocks, has a gambling problem and gets drunk on blue milk, uses pistols, and is so clumsy, he manages to dodge just about anything thrown at him. A regular Drunken Master of stupid. A real blast to play with. It's simply amazing the scrapes he gets himself out of.


----------



## duo963 (Apr 18, 2011)

jimmifett said:


> I've got a gungan scoundrel named Herpa Derp McGurk. Dumber than a box of mynocks, has a gambling problem and gets drunk on blue milk, uses pistols, and is so clumsy, he manages to dodge just about anything thrown at him. A regular Drunken Master of stupid. A real blast to play with. It's simply amazing the scrapes he gets himself out of.




No. Just.. No. lol


----------



## WHW4 (Apr 18, 2011)

Play a Jedi who actually tries to follow the Code. "Fallen jedi" is so cliche I get tired of seeing the two words together.

Make him human and struggle with your humanity v. the ridiculous expectations the Code enforces. You know, like a real person would.


----------

